# The Pussycat Dolls Present: Girlicious



## nunu (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone watches the show? 

Does anyone also feel that Chrystina and Natalie are a tad too vain about how beautiful they are compared to the rest?

It's hard choosing 3 out of the 5 girls who are left because i kind of like them all. It was hard for the judges to eliminate one of them so no one got eliminated this week.

I can't wait to see who is going to be in the final 3 because there is so much hate going on between Charlie, Tifani, Natalie and Chrystina.

What are your thoughts? Who should be in the final 3?


----------



## MACgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

i think for sure nicole and chrystina make the group, the single LIKE ME on the girlishious myspace page has it in its entirety and the two of the solo parts are def nicole and chrystina, my guess is natalie will also make the group. Charlye and tiffani are good but they are more solo stars, as i could see them being solo and standing out but cant with the other three.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 20, 2008)

I wanna watch this, reminds me of that search for the next pussycat doll or something....but it would probably come out on free to air tv in australia after like 3 years lol


----------



## Brittni (Apr 20, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEE TIFFANI!
i CANNOT STAND natalie! she's so frickin vain and annoying!


----------



## kalikana (Apr 20, 2008)

I dunno why but I LOVE Natalie! 
I like Chrystina too, but she's not consistent... I hate Nicole. I think Tiffanie and Charlye are good performers but I don't like their attitude. 
I LOVE THIS SHOW! lol. I really wanted Carrie to be in it, but ugh. Why did they have to eliminate her? I would buy her album for sure, if she ever goes solo


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 20, 2008)

For sure Carrie was definately one of my faves!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2008)

i really love the single that they had to sing and then shot the video on the beach...loved the song was it called leave you alone? 

I think that Natalie is full of herself but she does look like a star. I loved Carrie as well but she was more of a solo singer. Gena was beautiful!


ETA: Natalie reminds of Nicole Sherzinger


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 22, 2008)

*natalie is really pretty, shes different looking at the same time.. she def can be a big star*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 24, 2008)

So what are your thoughts on the final: FOUR? 

Tiffanie, Natalie, Chrystina and Nichole


----------



## nunu (Apr 24, 2008)

I really like Natalie, she's got the whole package. She's beautiful, great dancer and has a great voice.

Charly got a great voice too but she might not fit in in a group. I think she should be solo because her voice is amazing and really strong, it stands out.

I like Nichole as well.

Chrystina is beautiful but hmm, she's not always doing her best. I have no thoughts on Tiffanie except that in the fight she had with Chrystina and Gena she went crazy.


----------



## mslitta (Apr 24, 2008)

I am pleased with Nichole and Tiffanie, I dont really care to mush for the others. As a matter of fact I would have loved for Charli to be the 3rd member, but I was not a judge. Over all i cant complain though. I just love their new single.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 24, 2008)

Im shocked that they made the group a four but i think its for the better.
I knew from the get go that Robin would pick Natalie cause shes always like i "love this girl, shes so beautiful, she is it etc." that was a given. I really like Nichole and Tiffani. Chrystina not so much cause while everyone has good days and bad days, shes never on point wether it be with dancing or singing. 

I wish Jenna would have made it. She was my FAVE!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 25, 2008)

im sooooo happy they made it a 4!!
I think in the end, Tiff really did try hard to get along with natalie and chrystina and put their differences aside, so i respect her for that eventho i didn't like her throughout the entire show. she's TOO MUCH and a drama queen. but i'm glad she realized that they need to respect each other in order for things to fall into place.

for those who say natalie is vain, i see where you're coming from b/c of that time they were talkin in front of their big mirror saying how they'll get in the group b/c they're pretty. i didn't really look that much into it b/c (correct me if i'm wrong) i think the episode before...the one where they did sway and 13 men...on the way back home, tiff and charlye were talkin SMACK in the car saying how they can't believe carrie when home and who's still left in the competition. i thought that was really childish and just plain rude. the way they talk makes themselves seem like they're the bomb and they're the best, and they don't know why chrystina and natalie are still here.
yes they have beef, but even if you have beef, you're just ignorant if you say u dunno why those girls are still there. they totally failed to see that they worked just as hard as them, and they ARE talented enough to still be there. so i totally didn't like the way they were talkin smack constantly and putting chrystina and natalie down. so i can understand why natalie and chrystina went into defense/vain mode and said they're pretty but tiff and charlye aren't. if i were to put myself in natalie and chrystina's shoes, yes i would say tiff and charlye are ugly b/c being pretty includes having a pretty personality too. and if ur personality is about putting down ppl, talkin smack, creating drama, and bad attitude, then to me....yes, you're UGLY. even if that makes me look/sound vain. cuz throughout the entire thing, tiff and charlye always put natalie and chrystina down. so i don't blame them for acting vain, if that means making them feel better after being bashed by tiff and charlye. c'mon, no one likes to be put down and made feel like shit.

PLUS....

when they had that dancing challenge with those guys...and chrystina won, and then tiff was all drama queen screaming "YOU THINK THAT WAS SEXY? BLABLABLA YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK!" hahahaaa i was laughing when it happened...and rolling my eyes. that was just...WOW and pure jealousy. hahahaa...if i were chrystina, i'd be like "listen bitch, you think i really care if you thought it was sexy or not? whether u think it was sexy or trashy, ROBYN THOUGHT IT WAS SEXY!! THAT'S what counts! AND SHE PICKED MEEEEEEEEEEE AS THE WINNER!!! really....use ur brain for a second and think about whose opinion is more important. yours....or robyn's??" and then i'd laugh sooooooooo hard in her face. LOL try starting shit with me eh...think again loud mouth bitch. lol

ok i'm having too much fun putting myself in that situation.

overall, i'm cool with tiff being in the group cuz she was able to put their differences aside and tried to get along with the other girls.

im happy


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2008)

^ I totally agree with you about the arguement thet had when Chrystina won, that was uncalled for..

I am soo happy the 4 of them are in the group and i LOVE their new single 'like me'


----------



## Brittni (Apr 26, 2008)

Jenna was my fave. Chelsea was my fave last time on Pussycat Dolls challenge. They reminded me of each other. I guess personality wise or something but I found them both to be stunning.

Sooooo. I'm happy Tifani is in the group! She is SOO gorgeous but WHY did they give her those ugly bands like Charlie had? ick


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

i actually enjoy these types of shows, i watches the pussycat dolls presents... religiously!! but this.. hmm its good but i dont think most of them are 'great' singers

i mean have you seen the video of their new song?
YouTube - Girlicious - Stupid S***: Full Version, Edited
i usually like tacky things but OMG this is a mess, and what does that say on their skirts? GILF? im really dissapointed, they deffo arent sexy and the video looks like its been made from £20


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

i just realised it doesnt say GILF on their skirts (girl id like to F*ck) but their names... if i didnt look twice then god knows what other people are gonna think


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2008)

^ LOL at gilf!! hahaha. I hated that song and the video it is soo trashy! their other single i think it's called Like Me it's waaay much better. But the looks are too similar to the PCD, they could've made their style a bit different.


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Jenna was my fave. Chelsea was my fave last time on Pussycat Dolls challenge. They reminded me of each other. I guess personality wise or something but I found them both to be stunning.

Sooooo. I'm happy Tifani is in the group! She is SOO gorgeous but WHY did they give her those ugly bands like Charlie had? ick_

 
I LOVED Chelsea and Jenna as well!!

and YES Tiffanie looks like Charlye now, i like tiffanie in her side swept bangs better. I thought when i watched the Like me video that it was Charlye first but when i looked closer i was shocked that it was Tiffanie, they made them look so alike.

Charlye is better off singing solo because she's got a lovely powerful voice that wouldn't work in a group plus she didn't wana set her differences aside with Natalie and Chrystina..also she didn't REALLY want this compared to the other girls


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm glad Natalie got in the group, she was my favourite. I'm actually surprised by their single because I wasn't expecting to like them. Nichole looks so different in the 'Like Me' video. I can't explain it but something looks different about her.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 27, 2008)

ohh i like the song 'like me' wayy better and the video doesnt look cheap
i do agree that they look a lil like the pussycat dolls with the clothes, hair, makeup etc


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 27, 2008)

In the Like Me video....Nicole kinda looks like Kendra from The Girls Next Door. and Chrystina kinda looks/acts like Beyonce in the video. And I do not like Tiffinie's bangs.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 27, 2008)

*their hot but their whole look seems like its marketed towards men more then us girls. u can be sexy and still have girls love u but the style of dancing and red/black/white/bamboo earrings stripper outfits were played out by the pussycatdolls. plus all 4 girls are like the same height have super tiny bodies.

idk i was expecting something else when i first starting watching the show. like id rather see them look and sound super girly instead of stripper pop.*


----------



## nunu (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with you Honey B. Fly, the sexy/stripper like look is by the PCD. I expected something different from Girlicious. I expected a cool new girl band that didn't need to use stripper like cloths and dance moves..


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 3, 2008)

They're like a trashier looking PCD! I hate what they did to Chrystina and Tiffanie's hair!!! I really wanted to like them but they made them look like skanks which sucks because they all seem like sweet girls. And they do seem to appeal to men.

People (and by people I mean my mom, brother,and maybe three friends) say I kind of look like Chrystina. I don't know how to react to that.


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

Tiffanie's new hair sucks.
I am really not a fan of bangs like that.
I'm definitely not a bangs person... they do suit some people, but NOT Tiffanie!

I love Chrystina & Natalie. Nichole is ok. Tiffanie is very spunky.
I think these 4 make a good group... I'm just happy that Charlye isn't in it! I didn't like her voice or her look or her attitude.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 13, 2008)

im currently watching this now on e4 (for all u UK ppl) and they've just done the dance challenge with the boys, i feel bad for ilisa as it was so obv she was going to get chosen last because she doesn't look like all the rest. i didnt like it when whoever (wasnt watchin at that point just listening lol) was like oh yeah i didnt wanna have sex on the dancefloor!! over and over and over again. it was like god be quiet!

yeah ive seen a pic of the final four in a mag ive got and they all look exactly the same i know their supposed to kinda mesh together as a group but come on a bit of variety on the looks department please! in the pic their also EXACTLY all the same height which i find a bit odd


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 2, 2008)

They're doing reruns tonight!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

i love their make up in the "like me" video.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 24, 2009)

what happened to them? they made a couple songs and they died out. 

i used to watch the show but was always very annoyed by natalie and chrystina. yes they're pretty but so snobby. i think nichole is the prettiest in the group and tiffany (i know i am spelling this wrong) is the least annoying.

i saw natalie and chrystina's myspace pictures and they're so trashy looking. whatever.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 25, 2009)

^^^ I think they've been touring in Canada and I guess they're pretty big there. I like a couple of their songs but I don't like their trashy image.

Has anyone noticed how different Chrystina looked from earlier in the season compared to now?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ I think they've been touring in Canada and I guess they're pretty big there. I like a couple of their songs but I don't like their trashy image.

Has anyone noticed how different Chrystina looked from earlier in the season compared to now?_

 
I really hate that song called "stupid shit" or something like that. It is seriously stupid shit. haha.

I don't get why they had to act so bitchy and snobby on the show. Maybe the producers had them act a certain way to keep the show entertaining. regardless, they have bad personalities.

How does Chrystina look now? Was anyone else bothered by her abs?? She had those killer man abs like Usher but it just didn't look right on a girl.


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

I think that this show and the search for the next doll were both aim less. Where is the girl who won the search for the next doll? Wasn't she supposed to replace Nicole?


----------



## aziajs (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I think that this show and the search for the next doll were both aim less. Where is the girl who won the search for the next doll? Wasn't she supposed to replace Nicole?_

 
So funny you would mention that.  Nicole is SUPPOSEDLY going to give the solo thing a 2nd chance.  I know that they said Asia didn't "fit the group", which is not that surprising.


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So funny you would mention that. Nicole is SUPPOSEDLY going to give the solo thing and 2nd chance. I know that they said Asia didn't "fit the group", which is not that surprising._

 
Haha, giving it a second try? I think she should stick with the dolls. She'll be more succesful that way.

Shouldn't there be a third season of this show? It was aired around March time last year, right?. I wonder what the idea behind it is going to be. Maybe finding another girl for a solo career?

I hope that Robin gave up on the idea of this show because i don't see the huge success that came out of it. Where is Asia now?


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_How does Chrystina look now? Was anyone else bothered by her abs?? She had those killer man abs like Usher but it just didn't look right on a girl._

 
I think it's just that they use soooo much makeup on her that she actually looks more masculine in the face. In the first episode, I remember her face looking softer and prettier. I remember seeing a Girlicious montage of the show and you can see how she looked in the beginning and how she looks now.


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Haha, giving it a second try? I think she should stick with the dolls. She'll be more succesful that way.

Shouldn't there be a third season of this show? It was aired around March time last year, right?. I wonder what the idea behind it is going to be. Maybe finding another girl for a solo career?

I hope that Robin gave up on the idea of this show because i don't see the huge success that came out of it. Where is Asia now?_

 
Here you go.  This is her myspace:

Asia Nitollano (THE REAL ASIA) Sample coming soon on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

According to wiki:

 Quote:

  In July 2007, the Chicago Sun-Times reported that Nitollano, who was never contractually obligated to join the Pussycat Dolls, had decided to embark on a solo career.[5] According to Dawn Ostroff, head of the CW Network, Nitollano was not fired from the group, but opted to go solo after the final episode of the show was aired or in short, after the season was completely filmed in the summer of 2006.[5][6] Nitollano's position in the group had been questioned for months, since she had never performed with the group (except on the finale of the show) and had been absent from the group's high-profile performances, most notably Live Earth, held in July 2007.[6]

She has appeared in adverts for P. Diddy's clothing line Sean John Women's collection.[


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2009)

^Thanks!


----------



## Shanti (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ I think they've been touring in Canada and I guess they're pretty big there. I like a couple of their songs but I don't like their trashy image.

Has anyone noticed how different Chrystina looked from earlier in the season compared to now?_

 
Bahahaha, besides going on MuchMusic, umm not really...
They mostly just had gigs in nightclubs over here. >_>


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 22, 2009)

i think their image kind of messed up their chances of hitting it big here. it's like they were going for a highschool version of the pussycatdolls or something. idk but i did watch the show and thought they had a chance then. i guess i was wrong. lol


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry but they look like high school kids. they give a trashy vibe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_






i think their image kind of messed up their chances of hitting it big here. it's like they were going for a highschool version of the pussycatdolls or something. idk but i did watch the show and thought they had a chance then. i guess i was wrong. lol_


----------



## Willa (Jun 23, 2009)

One (2) word(s) : Trashy whores.
Sorry... had to say it
I really dislike the whole image they project, plus they can't sing
I've seen them doing the first part of the BSB concert in 2008.
It was a mess


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2009)

And Tiffanie got kicked out because they wanted to change their image because it was too "urban". 
Whatever this image change is, I hope it includes a less trashy appearance because the whole mini-slut trend was over in 2003. Idk why, but I kind of want to see them make it big. I know it probably won't happen but still...


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 23, 2009)

First word that popped into my head when I saw this photo:

Jailbait.







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_





i think their image kind of messed up their chances of hitting it big here. it's like they were going for a highschool version of the pussycatdolls or something. idk but i did watch the show and thought they had a chance then. i guess i was wrong. lol_


----------

